# Entourage Arrives Onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on September 29 or Own It Early on Digital HD on August 25!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Hysterically funny.”

— Josh Lasser, IGN



DREAM LARGE, LIVE LARGER WHEN

ENTOURAGE THE MOVIE

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include

Entertaining Featurettes, Behind the Scenes, and More!



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on September 29

Own it early on Digital HD on August 25



Burbank, CA, July 23, 2015 – The boys are back! “Entourage The Movie” will arrive onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on September 29 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. “Entourage The Movie,” the much-anticipated big-screen version of the award-winning HBO series, reunites the hit show’s original cast led by Kevin Connolly, Adrian Grenier, Kevin Dillon, Jerry Ferrara and Jeremy Piven. The film will be available early on Digital HD starting on August 25.



A Warner Bros. Pictures presentation, in association with Home Box Office, “Entourage The Movie” also stars Billy Bob Thornton and Haley Joel Osment as father and son Larsen and Travis McCredle. The returning cast from the series includes Perrey Reeves as Ari Gold’s wife, “Mrs. Ari;” Emmanuelle Chriqui as Sloan, Eric’s on-again/off-again love interest; Debi Mazar as Vince’s publicist, Shauna; Rex Lee as the ever-faithful Lloyd; and Constance Zimmer as Ari’s colleague Dana Gordon. Emily Ratajkowski and champion UFC fighter Ronda Rousey appear as themselves in the film.



“Entourage The Movie” creator Doug Ellin directed the feature film from his own screenplay. The film’s story is by Ellin & Rob Weiss based on characters created by Ellin. Mark Wahlberg, Stephen Levinson and Ellin produced the film alongside executive producer Wayne Carmona.



“Entourage The Movie” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Entourage The Movie” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



Movie star Vincent Chase (Grenier), together with his boys, Eric (Connolly), Turtle (Ferrara) and Johnny (Dillon), are back…and back in business with super-agent-turned-studio head Ari Gold (Piven). Some of their ambitions have changed, but the bond between them remains strong as they navigate the capricious and often cutthroat world of Hollywood with hilarious antics.

BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Entourage The Movie” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

The Gang - Still Rockin’ It
Hollywood, Baby!
The Making of Hyde
Deleted Scenes
Gag Reel
Meet the Newest Member of Entourage
Lucas Ellin is Jonah Gold



“Entourage The Movie” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Deleted Scenes 



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On August 25, “Entourage The Movie” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Entourage The Movie” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: September 29, 2015

Digital HD Street Date: August 25, 2015



DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 106 minutes

Rating: Rated R for pervasive language, some sexual content, nudity and some drug use

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

